# Solved: Excel Question. Diagonal Lines??



## cvandy (Feb 7, 2008)

I need to be able to draw a diagonal line through a cell and then enter text on both sides of the line within the cell. The person who will be using the spreadsheet is not very technical, so it needs to be as easy as possible. Can anyone help me out with this? thanks.


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

As far as I know (if I'm right about how you want it to work), what you're trying to do is technically impossible and would be very cumbersome to emulate. But I'll let others who know more about Excel add-ins and plug-ins confirm that.

You want to be able to split a cell diagonally, save the file, and hand it to this other guy so he can key in data on either side of the line (like odds, or fractions), correct? A single cell behaving like two cells split diagonally? Yeah, can't be done. If I'm reading the MSDN right, neither the *Range* nor the *CellFormat* objects support any properties to facilitate it, either.

But. If it's just for visual effects, maybe _some_thing could be done. I don't know what, but maybe. If there's a way to anchor line nodes to cell frames, or some such.

Sorry.

chris.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, it can be done, but it will take me a couple of hours to get to it.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

It will be a little more cumbersome to emulate. What you could do though is rotate the text 45 degrees and then use alt enter in the field to separate the two lines.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Not too good - Excel wasn't really designed for fancy formatting....


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

But Slurpee I thought you loved Flair.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

You mean "Nature Boy" Rick Flair? Nah.... LOL


----------



## cvandy (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok thanks for the replys. I think he will have to get by with just aligning it topleft and then hitting alt+enter to get into the bottom right section.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

See Cell A5 in v.2 of Slurpee's.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ah, a border! Why didn't I think of that!!!! MUCH better!


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

BTW, we live only about 100 miles apart. 

Great minds think ...


----------



## cvandy (Feb 7, 2008)

I ended up using the one with the border. Thanks Everybody!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes, heck, I had done that in the past and had forgotten about it. 
cvandy, please use the thread tools at the top of the page to mark this thread as Solved.


----------

